# Canterbury Christmas Market



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thought that we may pop over to Canterbury this coming Friday afternoon (18th), to visit the Christmas Market and stay over at the Park and Ride there, if we can find a space.

Just wondering if anyone else is likely to be there as well ?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There should be room as there are 22 spaces and it was empty this Friday-Saturday.
I cant go **** as I have just had Chemo today and the forcast is for cold weather.
Have a great time the market is small but cute but there are so many shops to visit --try the ones that are around the Cathedral down.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Mavis,

Thanks for the information. 
We had a great time in Cologne a couple of weeks ago, so interested to see how Canterbury compares, as we enjoy the City anyway  

I hope you are keeping well. Keep warm, it looks like you are going to be one of the first to get this years snow fall, the forecasters this morning are talking of up to 8" in the South East  

Toodle Pip :lol: 

Peter


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The market isnt big it only had 12 stalls last week but Canterbury is such a great place to shop anyway.
The Park and Ride £2.50 covers you on the Wincheap Bus as well --where there is a Shopping Centre--Real good value.

Yes I have seen the forcast of Snow it seems to be lasting over the weekend.
But you are so near the A2 and they keep that and the M2 open very well.
Should be Ok and the pub there will be warm. :wink:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Have sent you a PM Peter.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.visitkent.co.uk/winter/

Just recieved this if amyone is interested in Kent


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Todays snow fall has put the mockers on our trip.  
Eastbourne usually doesn't get too much snow being tucked under Beachy Head, but this mornings deposit has caused quite a bit of chaos on the surrounding roads. 8O 

So (We) think it's probably not a good idea to travel.

Oh well, there's always another day :lol:


----------

